# ATV Back Dragging



## kmj1207 (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a 2008 arctic cat 650 h1 with a tusk 50" plow. This is my first year using a quad for snow removal and I have been very pleased with it so far. I am only doing residential snow plowing as of right now. Why this could just be because I have not found the best way yet it seems like there could be a better way at attacking these residential drives. As most of you are probably aware back dragging with a four wheeler is not done very successfully. It seems pulling up to garage doors, dropping the blade, and backing up would be the easiest way to finish a driveway. I have seen homemade rear mount plows and while this would be nice those are just over my head. I was wondering if anybody has made a rear cutting edge to go on their atv plow. I was thinking along the lines of like the fisher back drag plate. I did some research and found the edge back drag system(http://www.edgebackdrag.com/default.html). This does say it will fit most four wheeler blades but I can't justify the cost of it. My question for you all is how would you go about making something like the edge back drag system? If you have any other tips or ideas to help with the quality of back drag or even suggestions as this is my first year doing snow removal with a plow, they will be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I feel your pain, I'm using an UTV with a 6' blade and due to the lack of weight and down pressure back dragging sucks. I added piece of angle to my plow to help with back dragging, works pretty good.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a Electric actuator on mine and It provides down pressure and I can due a fair/okay job back dragging away from garage doors. Have to back drag 2x times but it works better than having to shovel.

It was sold by a copy called Mibar system which doesn't seem be to active any more.

if you due a search for my username or the Mibar name you can find pics of the setup I have and maybe make something like that for your self.
or click on my winter plowing saga link and then go through the Pics there are some of the Mibar setup that I have sprinkled throughout along with other random pics.

Drawback are my blade lift is only 8" due to the stroke of the actuator. and the blade stays at the same height if your plow slope changes.


Plus is you can scrape real good with the down pressure.

good luck


----------



## kmj1207 (Dec 26, 2016)

I have heard and seen about the mibar system. I have heard quite a few negatives and I think a winch just works better for me. The only downside with the winch is I don't have any down pressure.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I was just giving you options and I don't think Mibar is in business any more or I can't seem to find there web page. 

My Mibar system has worked fine for me and I have had no problems.

any way good luck with your back drag quest.

before I had the mibar system I would drive up to the garage doors put the ATV in Reverse get off and then go stand on top or the blade to add some weight reach over to the handle bars and then apply some throttle to get the ATV to back up and it really didn't work and if I slipped off the top of the blade Id get a nice bruised shin or knee.


----------

